
Show HN: Futurenda – AI Task Scheduler, Now with Google Calendar Sync - fnlCtrl
https://www.futurenda.com/
======
fnlCtrl
I'm a cofounder of Futurenda, we're building a task scheduler that can plan
your day by itself just by telling it how much time is needed for each task
and when they are due. It divides your tasks into sessions and fill them into
your calendar where there's time available (Not occupied by events). Besides
being a task scheduler it's also a time tracker & task timer (like a pomodoro
timer)

We've just launched Google Calendar Sync, so you don't have to manually add
events if they're already in your Google Calendar.

Why're we buildling this? As university students with lots of projects and
deadlines we wanted something that can just plan it out for us: follow a
schedule and rest assured that everything will be completed before deadlines.
Besides, it should tell us how much free time is available each day at a
glance.

Ask me anything :)

~~~
landon32
This is cool. Is it mobile only?

~~~
fnlCtrl
The web app is at [https://app.futurenda.com](https://app.futurenda.com). It's
still in beta, has all the features of mobile versions except push
notifications. It's only tested against latest Chrome/FF/Edge/Safari, so if're
using latest browsers it should work well. We plan to make it public in a few
weeks. :)

